# Ajouter moteur de recherche au menu contextuel "Clic droit"



## AhBon? (28 Octobre 2010)

Hello,

J'ai beau chercher, je ne trouve pas de solution sous SL: par défaut, lorsque l'on sélectionne un texte puis en faisant un clic droit, le menu contextuel nous propose de rechercher ce texte dans Spotlight ou Google.

Je souhaite ajouter un autre moteur de recherche dans ce menu, comment faire?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## wath68 (28 Octobre 2010)

Hello.

Inquisitor peut-être.

CoolPreviews le permet aussi apparemment.


----------



## AhBon? (28 Octobre 2010)

Inquisitor ne correspond pas à ce que je cherche, et Coolpreviews fonctionne sous Firefox (j'utilise Safari).. Merci quand même!

D'autres idées?


----------

